# Eliz's Adventures



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wednesday, November 17:

Work with other horses has ceased as my schedule is getting crazy. I'm lucky to get to work Vinnie 3 days a week. I'm a bad mom 
*Class/Work:*
Fall semester ends December 12th... I'm not sure when Spring semester starts but I'm only signing up for one class so I can have time for horses. 
I'm going to have to put my hunter lesson dreams on hold. Hopefully by the end of the holidays I'll have time... if not, I'm going to have to wait until summer. Which reminds me, I haven't decided if I'm going to enroll in the Summer semester, but it's looking like I'm taking a break 
*Vinnie:*
It's been rainy on the days I've had off from work/school (of course!) so I've had trouble making it over to work with V. I've gotten to TWICE this week, which is a huge accomplishment because it's only Wednesday lol. The last two times I've ridden him I've switched him from a Springsteen to a D-ring snaffle with copper rollers, and the difference is night and day. He is so unbelievable soft right now. We're still not cantering because we have a lot of balance issues, but it should only take 3 or 4 more rides at the rate he's progressing.
*Other:*
....


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Friday, November 19

*Class/Work:*
Didn't get to ride because of both today  I don't have class wednesday-friday next week because of the holidays so that's good 
*Vinnie:*
Worked him yesterday. Getting really frustrated with not being able to canter. He lurches into it then when he comes back to a trot he won't collect, he just jigs! I do believe that the problem lies within what we're doing already, and is just magnified with the extra speed. We're still working on softness, he has his leaning moments. Also working on him going about crooked.
*Other:*
Hopefully next week I can go on a trail with him, that'd be relaxing for both of us.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Saturday, November 20

*Class/Work:
*Yay! I only work TWO days at my evening job next week!  Plenty of time to ride!
*Vinnnie:*
We rode today... Just worked on some softness and did some bigger circles at a faster trot to get more implusion. He did well!He gets distracted so easily, though. Crazy arab 
*Other:
*Put up Christmas lights! It was a challenge because of the wind though!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Saturday, November 27

Had a great Thanksgiving!!
*Class/Work:* 
None in three days. It's weird, but I did enjoy it! 
*Vinnie:*
We worked on canter hardcore the past few days. He's improving. I just need to watch my left hand, I've always had problems with it being stronger, and it really ****es V off when he's cantering. He's not quite collected at the canter, but we're just trying to get the right leads and smooth transitions at the moment.
*Other:*
I've decided that I AM taking only 1 class at college so that I can take hunter lessons. It's a matter of Advancing my equestrian career vs. Advancing my education. Hmm, thats an easy one


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Friday, December 3

Wow, I need to do some Christmas shopping. Lol joy.
*Class/Work:*
Finals are on monday, wish me luck! Also, I still need to enroll...
*Vinnie:*
We went on a trail ride last sunday, he loved it! Little pricked ears the whole time. I actually found a small feild that I bridled him up and worked him in a bit, just breifly, a bit of jogging. I haven't gone riding since then  Going after I eat my luch today, though 
*Other:*
I'm trying to decide which barn to take lessons at, I have 3 in mind. I'm considering making a thread about it..?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Monday, December 27

Oops. Forgot about this..!
*Class/Work:*
Class is on hold. Work... well I'm quittin my steakhouse job and working more at my other job. More hours, more money, free evenings/weekends... can't beat it!!
*Vinnie:*
Poor boy. We're doing A LOT of canter work, and he's improving so much! I've been riding him in a hunter saddle (we're working on keeping straight, controlling body, ect. and we're working at a faster trot... hard to post in a western saddle!). I'm hoping to change him to a curb next ride, and start really concentrating on getting him show ready.
*Other:*
Made an appointment at Saddleback for Hunter lessons tomorrow. I'm going to watch a lesson at 1 then I'm having an intro lesson at 2. Wish me luck! I'm excited )))


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuesday, December 28

Just wanted to update you on how my lessons went today! I really liked the barn/atmosphere... small yet still competitive. I didn't want a barn where it was all about little kids riding pretty horsies. I rode an appendix QH named DJ and he was very sweet. But lazy! Man he made me work 

We just went over some poles and worked on Two point, Half point, etc. and BO said next lesson I can already take with Melissa, the head trainer/jumping intructor. I'm so excited! Also I'm hoping that one day I can do a haul in with CT!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Thursday, December 30

Wow it's getting close to new years! I need to think of some resolutions...

*Class/Work:*
Class starts back the 3rd, BOO!! Quitting the steakhouse job, Sunday is my last day ) Other job starts back the 3rd as well.
*Vinnie:*
We used a curb in our ride yesterday, first time! I am so pleased with this boy! He kept bridled up nice and soft for me, it was amazing! It took him a minute to figure out that the pressure of the bit meant break at the poll, but once he got it, I only needed to correct him a few times  He is still a little speed demon at the canter and coming out of it, so I really have to be agressive to get him to collect up to me. We're progressing though, he'll have it down in no time. 

*Other:*
Next lesson is on the 8th, right after my birthday  I'm going to slap a hunter saddle on V and maybe practice some 2 point before then


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Another Thursday update!
I rode V hunter, just working on the stuff I learned in lessons, not even working him so he had it easy. However, it was very windy and he decided to spook at something invisible. So he skipped to the side and I stayed where we were originally and fell off. First time in a loooong time. What a dork that horse is! Lol!

I'm going to start working with CT and then eventually do jumping/dressage with him. Yay!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I seem to have a lot of time tonight as I am not tired so I'll go ahead and introduce myself, since I didn't in the beginning like normal people do lol.

I'm Liz! I've been riding all my life, literally. My first memory of riding is when I was in pre-k. Friends of the family had kids my age and some horses. The first horse I probably ever rode was a little black shetland pony. He was so rotten... I remember him taking off once with an older kid (probably age 10) and so we made signs that said "Pony for sale".  The next few years I kept riding with that family but I progressed to some old QH mares, the bay named Patches and the buckskin named Babe. We joined a round up club and attended playdays doing barrels, poles, and flags. Good times! 

Then, when I was 8 I got my first horse, Wisper (I always spelled it with no H, I knew better but I guess I just thought it was more unique). She was 14 when I got her, sorrel with a flaxen mane and tail, 4 white socks, a bald face, and a blue eye. People always asked me if she was blind in that eye... Lol. We won quite a bit in the playdays: some ribbons, a trophy, and even a halter!  This is a picture of me on Wisper back in my earlier days:

















Then I got my second horse, Lucky. My parents got him as a surprise to me, and they got ripped off. To be honest I don't know if I could have told you he was drugged back then either, but they meant well. There was something wrong with his neurological system and he ended up having to be put down because he could not control his rear legs  Pictures:


















Then I grew out of Wisper and sort of got bored with just endless trail riding around the house. So we sold her. Somehow, she got injured at her new owner's place.. they say a bobcat attack, I say barbed wire. One of her rear legs was barely hanging there at the fetlock joint.. She had to be put down 

So by now I'm about 11-13 years old. I BEG my parents for a mini. So I get Kram as a yearling. I kept him for about 3 years until I gave him to a family with little kid who play with him now.










Faaaast forward. Okay, until this past summer I was in and out of riding horses with friends, etc. Suddenly it just hit me that I was missing it and I just couldn't live without them. I signed up for a "working student" position at a lesson stable, and worked for lessons. It lasted about a month until complications arose. I could no longer be around horses, and it was HELL. I've never experienced the NEED to have horses around that much ever. I had just gotten into riding seriously and knew I wanted to compete and have horses around all the time.

Then, a month later things settled down and I went to a more local place to get a job cleaning stalls. It was an arabian barn, not really a public boarding or riding facility but it was enough. I think I cleaned for like two days before I was offered to ride. The BO liked the way I rode and gave me a few tips. She offered a horse for me to show that fall and I've never looked back 

(more in next post..)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember when I used to have a dream horse. It was an arab, of course, as I had always been fascinated by their grace, beauty, and exotic look. My favorite color back then was liver chestnut. I would absolutely DIE if I saw a liver chestnut horse, and I dreamed of the day I would SEE a liver chestnut arabian. My first horse show ever I rode Tiffany:








Note: Liver Chestnut Arabian. Crazy how things work out, huh?!

That little mare taught me so much in so little time. <3

Then I decided I wanted a horse of my own to show. I looked around for about 3 months before BO told me about a bay western arab that someone wanted to GIVE to a show home. She emailed me pictures:










So of COURSE I had to see him!  about 2 months later we had him home. He had foundered as a 4 y/o (he's 9 now) so we took him to the vet to see how much rotation he had before I started working with him. He had none  So we got his feel shod (they were really flat and ugly) and he was put to work. He has come a long way from lunging and ground manners (he was so pushy!). He is very soft and willing and sensitive now. Best part is he whinnies at me when I get out of the car  Myself and V:











(more in next post..)


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Then I decided I wanted to take hunter lessons! (to jump of course)
I'm very excited about my progress there.

And BO is offering to let me try CT in hunter and/or dressage, as he is way to smart to go in circles in rail classes. He is a very talented horse, and a challenge to work with! He was sport horse region 9 champ in 04 I believe. I'm going to start working with him on the flat then once I get jumping good do some haul in lessons with him. Here he is:



















Well, that's pretty much as up to date as I can get! 
Thanks for following if anyone is!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Saturday, January 8

Well Friday was my birthday. I celebrated it by camping out by the toilet puking my guts out. Twas fun. But today (although not 100%, and weak from my sickness) I had my jumping lesson. Trotted over a small jump, then progressed to cantering over it. Almost fell off once because he jumped sooooo long! Lol but it went well, and instructor said next week I could jump a line


----------

